
Neural vs. Computer Networks in Digital Art - server_bot
http://www.artbrain.org/neural-networks-vs-computer-networked-environments-cognition-and-communication-in-digital-art/
======
server_bot
The TL;DR seems to be: social networks, computer networks, neural networks,
and patterns of language all exhibit a “small world” architecture - an organic
in-between of randomness and order, the unique mesh structure that lets any
two nodes connect in only a few hops (the “six degrees of separation” concept)
and retains stability/function as arbitrary nodes are inserted/removed. This
universal structure has evolutionary purpose - the interplay between what we
are, what we create, and what we experience isn’t coincidental.

The article references several art projects that deal with these topics,
especially applications in AI. The website is dedicated to “neuroaesthetics” -
which is apparently a field that studies the neurological basis for creating
and consuming art.

